# Mountain bike "dirt jump" photos



## S_Mshots (Sep 26, 2011)

First time out in a while. Didnt have a variety of jumps so i just changed up the angle...I only had my 35mm f1.8g lens with me so i did what i could. Tell me what you think!




DSC_0387 by S.Mshots, on Flickr




DSC_0375 by S.Mshots, on Flickr




secondsequence by S.Mshots, on Flickr




DSC_0322 by S.Mshots, on Flickr




DSC_0301 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 26, 2011)

They are all pretty loose, and having to use a wide makes it tough unless you get right in tight. The background on the first two pretty much take away everything from the rider.  I like the third one, even being loose the riders are all in good positions.


----------



## S_Mshots (Sep 26, 2011)

alright so your saying to get closer/zoom in?


----------



## S_Mshots (Sep 26, 2011)

hows this?



DSC_0301 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have gotten out on the track, and right next to the jump. Try and get the riders with some air under them... and close and sharp. It helps if you can get lower then they are... otherwise there is no good separation of tire and ground, and a casual look won't show that the bike is airborne, unless the light is harsh enough to show strong shadows (and that light has it's own problems!)


----------



## S_Mshots (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for the info. i know what you mean though. you cant really tell. but the landing to the jump was below the rest of the ground. i think it used to be a berm so i couldnt get close enough to be ground level and looking up with my 35mm lens but ill try and stay low with my 18-55 next time...hopefully i get an UWA or fisheye soon to get really close


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2011)

S_Mshots said:


> thanks for the info. i know what you mean though. you cant really tell. but the landing to the jump was below the rest of the ground. i think it used to be a berm so i couldnt get close enough to be ground level and looking up with my 35mm lens but ill try and stay low with my 18-55 next time...hopefully i get an UWA or fisheye soon to get really close



I have had friends I trusted jump over me in the past ( I would be off to one side partially).. but that was usually motocross, not mountain bikes!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 26, 2011)

Suggestion, get in close and "pan" the bikes so they have a sense of speed.  Shutter priority at a 30th or 40th of a sec or so.  Youtube "panning tutorial".


----------

